# Garmin 546 - Trouble with Waypoints randomly being added - PLease HELP



## alexz (Oct 22, 2013)

I am hoping someone can help me. Every now and again, my Garmin 546 randomly adds hundreds of waypoints all over my active tracks. IT seems to add them right on my tracks in what seems like waypoint to waypoint (turn by turn) directions. The first time it did it, it was totally random. The second time it happened, it happened when I marked a waypoint. When I marked it, it added about 100 on all my tracks that day.

It is a problem because I cannot leave them there because if I do, I cannot even see my tracks due to the number that are being added. Plus, deleting them one by one takes forever. And finally, the only way to quickly get rid of them is by clearing ALL waypoints, which causes obvious issues.

I am looking to find out why this is happening. Plus, I am looking to find out how to only delete the automatically added waypoints vs all of them. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

